# God new Rainbows - gender?



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I got two Turquoise Rainbows today. Pretty sure they're female. I already have a male and female. So that makes four. I also got a Boesemani and an Australian Rainbow.

I'm pretty sure both Turquoise are females, and the Boe has an orange tail, so pretty sure he's male, but the Aussie I'm not sure about. All the fish are about 2.5" long. Can you sex them for me? First pic is Turquoise on top, Aussie on bottom. Second is obviously Boe, and third is two Turquoise and Aussie. Thank you!


----------



## m8d (Jan 9, 2013)

from what I know about rainbows... you can determine their sex by the 'hump' on the top of their heads for males... Males also tend to be bulkier than females while females are slender. Sometimes the males out color the females as well. Though I've also read it's very difficult to sex rainbows when first brought home because they're so young.

Just my 2 cents.

I don't dare offer to try and sex them because really I don't know XD judging from what i've read... they look like females, but again.. misleading since they seem to be pretty young.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Than--I thought the same thing--females. They were from the same bunch I got my male and female from the first time, and the male is *obviously* a male, whereas the female is obviously female. These new ones look a lot like her, so I'm hopeful...


----------

